# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > كراميش الحصن >  على الرمل ( موضوع رائع ) يستحق وقوفك عليه

## candle of dark

*على الرمل*


كان هناك صديقان يمشيان في الصحراء … ‏وفي اثناء سيرهما اختصما … فصفع

‏أحدهما الآخر … فتألم الصديق لصفعة صديقه … ‏ولكن لم يتكلم ، بل كتب على

الرمل …

" اليوم أعز أصدقائي صفعني على وجهي " ……

وواصلا المسير ووجدا واحة فقررا أن يستحما في الماء … ولكن الذي صفع ‏وتألم

من صديقه غرق أثناء السباحة … فأنقذه صديقه الذي صفعه …

ولما ‏أفاق من الغرق … نحت على الحجر …" اليوم أعز أصدقائي أنقذ حياتي "

فسأله ‏صديقه … عندما صفعتك كتبت على الرمل ..!!! لكن عندما انقذت حياتك

من الغرق ‏كتبت على الحجر..!!! فلماذا ؟؟؟
‏
فابتسم وأجابه : عندما يجرحنا الأصدقاء ‏علينا أن تكتب ما حدث على الرمل …
‏
لتمسحها رياح التسامح والغفران … ولكن ‏عندما يعمل الصديق شئ راااائع
‏
علينا ان ننحته على الصخر حتى يبقى في ذاكرة ‏القلب حيث لا رياح تمحوه …


" ‏فلنتعلم الكتابة على الرمل

اتمنى ان تكون هذه القصه قد نالت اعجابكم

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
فعلا موضوع يستحق وقفه


سلمت يداك  :Smile: 
[/align]

----------


## khaled aljonidee

:Smile: 
 :Smile: 
 :Smile:

----------


## عاشق الحصن

العبره فعلا مؤثره 
يا ريت كل الاصدقاء يكونو مثل هيك تسود بيناتهم روح التسامح عند حدوث المشاكل

يعطيك العافيه يا اختي candle of dark

تقبلي مروري بكل ود

----------


## candle of dark

شكرا ع المرور الطيب

----------


## العالي عالي

لا يوجد أجمل من التسامح

----------


## candle of dark

شكرا للمرور الجميل

----------


## candle of dark

:Bl (12):  :Bl (12):

----------


## تاج النساء

كتير حلوة الكتابة

----------


## candle of dark

[align=center]صح كتييير حلوه
شكرا لمرورك[/align]

----------


## شذى الياسمين

*خير الكلام ما قل ودل ..
 موضوع بسيط ولكنه حلو ومفيد ..
شكرا عالموضوع ..
*

----------


## candle of dark

*العفو شذى
شكرا لمروك الرائع*

----------


## شذى البنفسج

موضوع رائع جدا ..
شكرا الك ..

----------


## candle of dark

العفو شكرا لمرورك نورتي الموضوع

----------


## بياض الثلج

يسلموواااااا

----------


## candle of dark

> يسلموواااااا


شكرا للمرور

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

thanks

----------


## الوسادة

*يعني عنجد موضوع مش طبيعي و رووووووووووووعة عنجد مو عارفة شو احكيلك معبر معبر معبر 

يسلمو يا عسل* 

*هو في احلى من انو الواحد ينسى الأشياء يللي بتجرح بس للأسف كل الناس لما يصير معهم شي بينمسح الشريط  المنيح من زاكرتهم و بيشتغل شريط الجرح*

----------


## candle of dark

> *يعني عنجد موضوع مش طبيعي و رووووووووووووعة عنجد مو عارفة شو احكيلك معبر معبر معبر 
> 
> يسلمو يا عسل* 
> 
> *هو في احلى من انو الواحد ينسى الأشياء يللي بتجرح بس للأسف كل الناس لما يصير معهم شي بينمسح الشريط  المنيح من زاكرتهم و بيشتغل شريط الجرح*


شكرا لمرورك ولردك المتألق متلك,,,,  :Smile:

----------


## عوكل

:Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 
 :Smile:  :Smile: 
 :Smile:

----------

